# Good job maggots



## Noonespecial (May 26, 2018)

Hey, everyone... First post, long time lurker and driver. Just wanted to say how proud I am of my hometown. San Antonio is full of maggots who will no doubt go out come new years and make Uber lots of money on the new surge ripoff, as well as get screwed parking at the ATT center waiting in line 45 minutes for $5 extra dollars while Uber gets 3x money. BUT, IT'S SATURDAY NIGHT of memorial day weekend and not ONE MAGGOT is out in new braunfels getting screwed by the new surge. New braunfels is in the SA market but the maggots stayed home.... It brings tears to my eyes. Resist the surge and slash the tires of maggots who don't until Uber ends this ripoff!!!!!

No lyft cars, no Uber cars..... Hooray!

Currently a 30 minute wait for a ride!!!! YES! And for proof, I've watched it go from $6 to $18 since midnight and NOT ONE DRUNK CAN GET HOME!

ALSO, FOR THE VETERANS.... if you don't drive into the surge you can go online and see it, go offline.... Wait, and go back online and it doesn't disappear. So,if we wait outside the common surge areas then we can still run it up. Gonna have to adjust strategies but when the rides can be long its gonna be hard to fight Uber AND the maggots. 
Honestly, in such a small town $18 in surge is worth it because the rides are not that long. Even if it's going to San Antonio (rare) it's only about 15-20 miles, and only 10 miles to San Marcos. So $18 is roughly 3x - 4x,meaning it does Uber no good. If the veterans could unify we can make this work..... It's all about stopping the maggots. Thank you, that is all.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

It will be a long hot Texas summer. Sounds like the tip digs of S.A. are ahead on their bills and dug in for a fight. Keep Moving Forward


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I already avoided events because of traffic. And everyone knows the pay sucks when in traffic (per minute). Now with the new surge there is no way I would ever work that. Like everything they do these days it is just a scam to get more money from the rider and less money to the driver so they can pocket it for themselves. These people are greedy jerks.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

God, I certainly hope you guys continue! I don't think you will, and I get it, but I want more than anything to see this crash and burn HARD.


----------



## Noonespecial (May 26, 2018)

Update.... 2nd night in a row in my hometown of New braunfels..... Still No drivers, still 15 minutes before some bars close!!!!! Be STRONG. .. FIGHT THE BS!
I wish San Antonio didn't have so many maggots. It would really help if such a large city resisted too. $8 surge with some $16 pockets. Don't let UBER win. If they can't be profitable with the 40% avg that they already take then they deserve to be replaced. I'll keep going to austin with the real surge and hopefully so will the rest of the nb drivers. Please poor San Antonio, help us fight this..... Uber doesn't deserve 75%! Closest drivers are in San Marcos, which still has real surge!! 15 minutes away..... Sorry drunk people!!!! Tell Uber to be fair so you can get home! I'll check again after midnight.... Hopefully no maggots.

Noooooooh! Right at midnight and there is one MAGGOT HEADED UP I35.. . DAMN YOU!

Effff this maggot. One driver takes the bait and already half of it disappeared.... People are so stupid. Oh well, it's better than the 10 or so drivers that usually go out.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The term is ANTS, not MAGGOTS. Get it right.

Maggots have a future, they can evolve into something else.

We cannot. We are Ants.


----------



## socallaoc (Dec 23, 2017)

Mista T said:


> The term is ANTS, not MAGGOTS. Get it right.
> 
> Maggots have a future, they can evolve into something else.
> 
> We cannot. We are Ants.


I think it's a Texas thing.


----------



## Noonespecial (May 26, 2018)

Night number 3.....hope maybe for San Antonio. Went online and immediately got a request for $19 surge, 25 minute pickup premium...... Took a screenshot.
If we could keep this up for just a few weeks they Will go back to the old system. Remember, they will never care about any driver..... They need money to be profitable. If all they get is a bunch of unfilled ride requests and then this will actually cost them revenue. THE ONLY WAY THEY WON'T MAKE THIS PERMANENT IS IF IT COSTS THEM MONEY. SO PLEASE, GO HOME AND REJECT THIS RIDES UNTIL THE OLD SYSTEM COMES BACK.... PLEASE!!!

Drive for lyft in the meantime they haven't started this BS yet.... Or just go home. I'm so proud of the SA area drivers right now!

550% is BETTER THAN $19,REMEMBER THAT! !! both companies are charging pax the same, but (and I cannot believe I'm saying this) only lyft is making the ATT center worth it. Drive lyft!!!!!

Back to back requests from Uber, all rejected.... After the first one they added ZERO SURGE!! !!! EFFFF THAT. I hardly ever drive nights but just decided to go out and drive lyft just because!!!! Let you all know how much a made on that lyft 550%

ONLY one car at ATT CENTER! ! HELL YES! just think of all those unfilled ride requests, all the money they're losing.

It's up to $27 now and still no cars!!!


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Noonespecial said:


> Night number 3.....hope maybe for San Antonio. Went online and immediately got a request for $19 surge, 25 minute pickup premium...... Took a screenshot.
> If we could keep this up for just a few weeks they Will go back to the old system. Remember, they will never care about any driver..... They need money to be profitable. If all they get is a bunch of unfilled ride requests and then this will actually cost them revenue. THE ONLY WAY THEY WON'T MAKE THIS PERMANENT IS IF IT COSTS THEM MONEY. SO PLEASE, GO HOME AND REJECT THIS RIDES UNTIL THE OLD SYSTEM COMES BACK.... PLEASE!!!
> 
> Drive for lyft in the meantime they haven't started this BS yet.... Or just go home. I'm so proud of the SA area drivers right now!
> ...


U are still driving though how about u stop driving all together


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

Something is strange in San Antonio. I was off-line for 8 weeks (just needed a break) and when I went back online yesterday morning it was dead. No ant, but also no pax. Sat and Sun morn is usually a siurge time downtown and out far west by me. Nothing. What's going on?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Something is strange in San Antonio. I was off-line for 8 weeks (just needed a break) and when I went back online yesterday morning it was dead. No ant, but also no pax. Sat and Sun morn is usually a siurge time downtown and out far west by me. Nothing. What's going on?


There is a button at the top of your screen you need to hit, in order to go "online".

That should solve the problem.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Something is strange in San Antonio. I was off-line for 8 weeks (just needed a break) and when I went back online yesterday morning it was dead. No ant, but also no pax. Sat and Sun morn is usually a siurge time downtown and out far west by me. Nothing. What's going on?


Supposedly you only see surge now if you're online.


----------

